# Chris Penn, 43.



## arnisador (Jan 25, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060125/people_nm/penn_dc

*Actor Chris Penn dead, no sign of foul play-police* 



> Penn, 43, was a character actor who appeared in dozens of films including "Reservoir Dogs," "Mullholland Falls" and the 2004 film "Starsky & Hutch."
> 
> In one of his best known roles, he played baby-faced criminal Nice Guy Eddie Cabot in director Quentin Tarantino's "Reservoir Dogs." He also starred along with his brother in the 1986 film "At Close Range."
> 
> Recently, Penn voiced Officer Eddie Pulaski in the video game "Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas."



He was also in _Best of the Best _and its sequel, and in _Fist of the North Star_.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 25, 2006)

.


----------



## Gemini (Jan 25, 2006)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 25, 2006)

.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jan 25, 2006)

.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 25, 2006)

Note: Yahoo! has corrected his age at death to 40 years.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 25, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 25, 2006)

My prayers and thoughts go out to his family!:asian: 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Bammx2 (Jan 25, 2006)

.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 25, 2006)

.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Jan 26, 2006)

.

http://people.aol.com/people/articles/0,19736,1152676,00.html


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 28, 2006)

.


----------

